# Heading to Canada Soon



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Back to Rice Lake. First time since 2019. Border opened too late in the year last year for me to go (I think it was in August). Regardless, whole family (12) is headed there. Grandkids loved it the last time and have been talking about going back ever since--and they're all girls!


----------



## willy heft (Oct 18, 2012)

Sounds like fun went there many years ago with my dad and brothers,i think we stayed at a place called golden beach


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

What kind of restrictions do they got for crossing border


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

My buddy just arrived at the French river in Ontario today. He said walleye season starts tomorrow.


----------



## RLW2 (Apr 6, 2015)

last i had heard you had to of had "the shot" to cross the border into Canada.....has anything changed?


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Need 2 shots to cross if I read correctly. Doesn't matter when you got them just a completed "series". This will be our first year back as well. Going up 3rd week of June to southern Quebec. Missed the last 2 years as well. My uncle started going up there after he found a lake when on a bear hunting trip. He went every year for over 23 years. My father, cousins, and mixed friends have been going up almost the same except the few years life events have gotten in the way for me. Unfortunately my uncle passed away recently so will be weird without him but I really wanted to carry on the tradition and was able to get a group together this year.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

What's the name of the lake or camp? 

Sent from my SM-T220 using Tapatalk


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Good luck. I'm still out for resuming our annual tradition as long as you need the faucci ouchie


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Yep, still need to be vaccinated. They did away with the testing requirement if you're going by car, effective in April. All 12 of us are vaxed, right down to the 5 year old. Have to put some information in their "ArriveCan" app and upload proof of vaccination. No big deal. The fact that some don't want to get vaxed is fine by me--fewer fishermen means more fish for me, lol.


----------



## cavdoc33 (10 mo ago)

Good luck at Rice Lake. Fished there a lot back in the 70's, 80's. Post a report upon your return if I may request.
Going back to Lake O'Sullivan in Northern Ontario in the middle of June. After a 2 year hiatus. Taking my 88 yo dad for a final hurrah trip. Will make it all about him. Good luck on the water


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

cavdoc33 said:


> Good luck at Rice Lake. Fished there a lot back in the 70's, 80's. Post a report upon your return if I may request.
> Going back to Lake O'Sullivan in Northern Ontario in the middle of June. After a 2 year hiatus. Taking my 88 yo dad for a final hurrah trip. Will make it all about him. Good luck on the water


No problem, I'll post a report, you do the same. Had to check out Lake O'Sullivan, wasn't familiar with it--there are just so many lakes in Ontario. Looks like a great northern pike, walleye lake. Are there smallmouth that far north?


----------



## cavdoc33 (10 mo ago)

fished-out said:


> No problem, I'll post a report, you do the same. Had to check out Lake O'Sullivan, wasn't familiar with it--there are just so many lakes in Ontario. Looks like a great northern pike, walleye lake. Are there smallmouth that far north?


No smallmouth. Lakers, whitefish, brookies, perch in addition to those you noted


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

I have my bucket list trip planned for middle of August. Fully guided flyin trip to northern Saskatchewan. Was supposed to go last year but the border wasn't open in time. Can't wait


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm envious! Report back when you return.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

What cabins are you staying at? Our family stayed at Glengary Cabins for about 40 years unitl we stopped going 5 years ago. It's in a nice protected bay across from White's island(the biggest island on the lake). Cabins are right next to the water. Caught lots of bass, walleye, and gills up there!


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

I go to Southview cottages--not roughing it at all, with air and a pool, paddle boats, etc. Lake front with the boat dock right in front of my cabin.


----------



## cavdoc33 (10 mo ago)

Trip to O'Sullivan was . Best average size walleye i have ever experienced there. Also lots of walleye surpassing 24". Black flies and skeeters were beyond intense, but worth the pain. My Dad shocked me with how well he engaged physically and socially during the trip. I'll never forget this trip. Only negative is one guy sustained a severe broken lower leg and had to deal with the Canadian health care system


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Glad you had a great trip! Mine was phenomenal as well. Tons of smallmouth in the 17-20" range, bluegill were spawning, and no crowds at all. Grandkids had a great time fishing for panfish and even caught smallmouth on a bobber and jig rig while fishing for the panfish. I'd take one or two at a time and come back to find the rest on the docks laughing and screaming with rods in their hands. Absolutely great family time. I attribute it to 3 years of rest from American visits and given the lack of fishermen when I was there, I'm hoping it doesn't change soon. All 12 of us went to a restaurant the last night--waitress said she hadn't seen Americans in quite awhile. Some pics:


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice pics-thanks for sharing. Glad the fishing was good for you, looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

cavdoc33 said:


> Trip to O'Sullivan was . Best average size walleye i have ever experienced there. Also lots of walleye surpassing 24". Black flies and skeeters were beyond intense, but worth the pain. My Dad shocked me with how well he engaged physically and socially during the trip. I'll never forget this trip. Only negative is one guy sustained a severe broken lower leg and had to deal with the Canadian health care system



Hey, how's that guy's leg healing?


----------



## cavdoc33 (10 mo ago)

OK as far as i know, thanks for asking. US Ortopod said Canadian doc did a good job. My Buddy has has long road ahead though


----------

